

4 Reasons I use large type to optimize user experience - mikeyanderson
http://mikeyanderson.com/optimal_characters_per_line

======
mikeyanderson
I've had this design for about a year and a half. It seems like many of the
blogs here are taking the same route so I figure I'd share why I did it. Let
me know if you think it's helpful.

